# Shooting Sticks Recommendations



## oakleyman (Oct 4, 2010)

Lots of shooting sticks recommended. I have always just used whatever the land will lend me. Curious what others use, pros & cons, etc.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a couple graphite golf shafts laying around with the grips still on, made some notches on both grips and tied them together. incredibly light!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before you spend some money on shooting sticks just pick up a ordinary wood stick and pack it around with your rifle. You may soon find out that with the rifle in one hand and the stick in the other that you have no way to grab something else on a steep slope or where you need a little bit more balance. I also know of around 3 or 4 sets of them that are still out on the mountain after their owners either left them accidently or they fell off or out of the pack that they were in. 

I believe that shooting sticks have their place and I will pack a home made one when I am pistol hunting but for the rifle hunt I don't worry about them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont recommend the cabelas stick... the plastic swiveling head can make a little rattle noise in a breeze or as you walk. for lugging around in the truck,just fine.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

My $20 pair from cabelas suits me just fine. I believe the are the jonny stewart brand and are made of wood.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I've got the Primos Trigger Stick (Bi-pod model) for varmint hunting and LOVE the thing. It adjusts quickly to any terrain with one hand, and is very stable. It is a bit pricy At $90, but for certain applications it is perfect.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Prim...gger+stick&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I just have a bipod on my rifle. Should have gotten one a loooooong time ago.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I have the Primos Triggerstick monopod. 40 bucks and is awesome!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Build a Bi-fur pod. I did... pretty darn cheap and very useful!

http://www.varmintal.com/abifu.htm


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Bog pod. I've tried everything from Harris bipods to trigger sticks and stoney points. Even made a few. NOTHING is as steady.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Pro predator hunter that gave a seminar at Cabela's was pimping these pretty hard; they are about the cheapest ones in the world, so I believe he just really liked them and did not have ulterior motives, but clearly designed for just sitting on your butt Cabela's
I use to pack a bipod around with me for deer hunting, but I found them to be a pain and no longer pack them around.


----------

